# MDF shaker cabinet doors



## modhatter (Aug 31, 2012)

I am not a carpenter. I am just faced with remodeling three homes this year. One I will live in. The other two rentals. They have those UGLY builder grade oad kitchen cabinets, and I was going to buy an airless sprayer and try my hand at painting them. I have researched that quite a bit. But as you all probably know, painting Oak with that heavy grain, is not very attractive unless you can fill in the grain with a putty substance, and from what I have read, that is very labor intensive. So, I looked on YouTube (Thank god for Youtube-sometimes...) and looked at what would be involved in constructing a simple MDF shaker type door front. The MDF would give me a smooth finish door, and then I would only have to spend my time and labor on the box fronts with the putty. If I had the equipment, I might be able to do it (if I were 40 years younger) but buying a sprayer, and mastering that skill is one skill enough for now. So my question is. Are there any sources that you know of for finding inexpensive door and drawer fronts that I can explore. I can not put a lot of money into these places, as it will not be recouped at sale time. So I'm trying to figure out how to do these facelifts without spending too much money. Thought since you guys are in the trade you might recommend a place or two for me to look. Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## rono8582 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in the same exact boat, following this thread. Advice please!





Rob


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Having oak painted, really doesn't look that bad however you could use the grain to give it a different look. What I did here is paint the wood with an oil based paint like you would anyway and then put a glaze over the top. It goes on kind of like a gel stain and you use a rag and wipe the excess off leaving the glaze in the grain. It doesn't matter the color of the base color and the glaze can be tinted different colors also.

Before you repaint the kitchen be sure you thoroughly clean the cabinets to get hand and cooking oils off the existing finish. I like a product called Krud Kutter Gloss Off for this. You just wash the cabinets down with that frequently changing rags. After you have then clean then scuff sand the finish with 220 grit paper and its ready to be coated with oil based enamel. I wouldn't use a primer if you plan on the paint glaze. The thicker the emulsion the less the grain will show.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

There are several companies that sell doors and drawer fronts on the internet and I've found their prices pretty reasonable. Unless you've built doors before, they're probably the way to go. The biggest problem is getting good dimensions. They will build whatever you order, but if your measurements are off, it's on you.

For paint grade doors and drawer fronts, I would recommend using poplar or an inexpensive maple instead of MDF. They will be lighter and less prone to damage.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with dave66. The drawer fronts and the rails/styles of the doors should be real wood. The center panel of the shaker doors is fine to be MDF though. There are places online that you can order from but there are usually many local cabinet companies that will do it for the same price, sometimes less especially if you factor in shipping. Do some shopping around. Like Dave said though, measurements are key. Measure to the 1/16th. Think about what kind of hinges you'll be using and if the doors are inset or mounted on the outside of the face frame. Hope this helps.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Our local Habitat for Humanity resale store has hundreds of new doors and drawer fronts, already primed and drilled for euro hinges in various sizes. If you have one close by, check them out. Very inexpensive.

Joe


----------



## modhatter (Aug 31, 2012)

Great suggestions from everybody, and very much appreciated. After many more hours reading on the internet, I see where the MDF is really not suitable for anything outer that a raised part of door. I know I could find a local cabinet shop or carpenter to build the doors and draw fronts, but I think that would be a llittle costly. I was hoping someone might direct me to some good internet sites where I may be able to find them more reasonable. On the painting with oil, and then using a gel on top to bring out the grain. This seems to to the oposite of the newer look which is void of most grain. But it is difficult to see the results without seeing the whole picture. Do you have a picture of the finished project Steve to see what it looks like finished? As for Habitat for humanity. I have never been, but I'll bet you can find some nice oak cabinets there. I am being funny here. Actually, I was planning a trip to one soon as I get out there. These homes are in Las Vegas, so I'm sure they must have one there. I just wanted to weigh the cost difference of buying new doors and draw fronts compared to the added labor of trying to conceal the grain. When you measure your doors and drawer fronts, do you measure them from the back side? I thought shaker style, because they appear the easiest to make, are cute, and I had hoped less costly (but I might be wrong on that one) So if anyone knows of any good online sources, again it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

*cabinet shop in NC*

Hi all,
dont know where you guys are located, but i've been working for my father in law (look up Greg Houser's Custom Cabinets in Lincolnton, NC) for about a year now. I'm the "doorman" of the shop so to speak, and we are looking into the business of shipping doors out instead of local custom jobs only. We offer three options for paint grade doors. 
1. The first is a "solid" mdf door cut from a ritter door machine, basically five router grooves create the illusion of a rail and tile raised panel door. 

2. as mentioned earlier, we still build a good deal of wood frame doors with mdf panels in the middle. wood would be out of paint grade maple and mdf inside is hand sanded and of a higher quality to reduce "furry" look


----------



## willbess08 (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry, third option, though less common, is a miter door in multiple types of mold that is painted, usually as an accent (island, etc.) that matches a stained set. I am not high enough up in the company to offer quotes, just a labor guy haha but all the contact info is on the website or shoot me an email at [email protected] and let me know if i can help. sorry for the long post hope this helps!!

http://www.greghousercabinets.com/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry about the finished product. We are not scheduled to begin the finishing work until this coming Monday. The color has also changed to a more muddy looking beige. The couple has disagreed on the finish and believe it or not the husband won. She likes the grain to pop and he doesn't. It's probably for the best. The builder has mixed with existing ash, oak wainscot and crown with a pine door.


----------

